# Dominoes game?  Am I missing something?



## Cadillac STS (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm new to CNC milling and taking a course right now.  I thought a nice project would be to mill a set of Dominoes out of steel.  Make the CNC do all uniform blocks, set them all up and have it cut the dots and the middle stripe.  So I bought a set of Dominoes to use as a model and try out as a game.

The game is a joke right?  I played it with my wife and you each draw 8 tiles, highest tile starts, then put them all down matching (NEVER a problem to match any of the tiles) game over within 2 minutes with the one going first winning every time because they go out first.  

I was thinking something closer to chess with some strategy and some thought between moves.

Am I missing something with that?  Isn't it a game that elderly people sit for hours and play, enjoyably?  I think even little kids wouldn't engage with it if I see it right.  Maybe I'm not doing it right?


----------



## caster (Jan 25, 2015)

That's a shot across the bow of domino players.  Maybe checkers or tic tac toe might be better?


----------



## Glenn_ca (Jan 25, 2015)

It is not something I play but by the sound of it there must be something wrong. Are you following the rules:
http://www.domino-games.com/domino-rules/domino-basics.html


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 25, 2015)

caster said:


> That's a shot across the bow of domino players.  Maybe checkers or tic tac toe might be better?



No disrespect intended.  I think I must be missing something.  It does seem more like tic tac toe than checkers though.

I'd like to find it is a more interesting and challenging game and I'd feel better about making a set or several sets with my CNC code.


----------



## sgisler (Jan 25, 2015)

That's a pretty simplistic version. Look up 'muggins' or '5's'. That's what our family plays a lot. You lay the bones same as the above description but you keep score, by multiples of five. Game is 100. You can play with 2, 3 or 4 people. Still a fairly simple game but fun none the less. For something more complicated look up '42', it's more skin to rummy. Been a long long time since I've played that. There are quite a few different domino games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes Like cards there are many different games you can play with Domino tiles.  from what I remember when I used to play as a teenager, it can have a lot of strategy and not at all like "Tic Tac Toe". The game we played involved gambling  Although, I have long since forgotten how to play.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 25, 2015)

When you place a tile you are supposed to take another. If you cannot make a match you pass. The first to place a tile is not always the winner. Your set did come with the rules I hope. :lmao: When playing for points the first out may be out and the loser at the same time.

 "Billy G"


----------



## furpo (Jan 25, 2015)

We play 5's all the time with grand kids a great way to teach addition and subtraction while playing a fun game!


----------



## higgite (Jan 25, 2015)

Google "Moon" and "42".


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 30, 2015)

CNC challenge: Mah Jong tiles!


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 31, 2015)

vtcnc said:


> CNC challenge: Mah Jong tiles!




Hey, now that is an idea!


----------

